# Bunnicula



## juneaf (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello All, 

I just found this great forum and wanted to introduce my new bunny,Bunnicula. She is a super sweet 2 month old flemishgiant. Already giving out kisses!



-June


----------



## juneaf (Apr 14, 2006)

another pic


----------



## juneaf (Apr 14, 2006)

with my husband


----------



## juneaf (Apr 14, 2006)

as a baby


----------



## juneaf (Apr 14, 2006)

with my cat sheba


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 14, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwww, sweetheart! What a gorgeous girl. We just looooove flemish over here.


----------



## loplover (Apr 14, 2006)

Awww I love the name. Good book!


----------



## juneaf (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks! Nobody I know (besides myhusband) has ever heard of the book before...I was beginning to thinkwe were the only ones!

-June


----------



## naturestee (Apr 15, 2006)

*juneaf wrote:*


> Thanks! Nobody I know (besides my husband) hasever heard of the book before...I was beginning to think we were theonly ones!
> 
> -June


:shock:I loved those books! I think I still have them at my parents house.

Welcome to the forum! And when will Bunnicula be coming to live with me???


----------



## bunnee mom (Apr 15, 2006)

What a beautiful rabbit! I loveFlemish too. We used to call Ellie Bunnicula when she was ababy because she was always nipping us


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi, June. Welcome to Rabbits Only!

Bunnicula is a cutie! I can't wait to see more pictures. By the way, aren't bunny kisses awesome!

Matt


----------



## juneaf (May 10, 2006)

more pictures


----------



## juneaf (May 10, 2006)

more


----------



## juneaf (May 10, 2006)

one more


----------



## juneaf (May 10, 2006)

okay..one more, with my Aunt


----------



## newfiegurl (May 10, 2006)

what a cutie!!


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 11, 2006)

Love the name sooo unique! and Bunnnicula is too cute:tongue


----------

